# Favorite Children's TV Channel



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

There's a kid in all of us! So what's your favorite children's TV channel. To be more accurate, base it on the 2010's, not your childhood.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Cartoon Network for me. All the way.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 19, 2012)

I voted for Cartoon Network since they are apparently the only channel that shows actual cartoons anymore out of the major 3 listed. 

Boomerang is also really good if you want to watch older CN cartoons or the Hanna Barbera(SP?) cartoons


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 19, 2012)

>Base it on the 2010s

NOPE.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Jun 19, 2012)

Cartoon Network


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't seen a good cartoon on TV in a very, very long time.
Except the retro cartoon channel we have on digital cable...even that has a lot of crap in it though.

If I base it on 2010...then none of them.

If I base it on when cartoons didn't suck (and I forgot when that was), i'd say Cartoon Network. It used to have some fantastic cartoons.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 19, 2012)

Today? Cartoon Network.
Back in the days? Disney channel. I absolutely adored their more live action shows (Bug Juice, The Jersey, The Famous Jett Jackson, etc.), animated series' (Aladdin, Ducktales, Gargoyles, etc.), and all of the super cheesy, older Original Movies they constantly offered. I even remember the late nights with Happy Days, Zorro (1950's or 60's), Boy Meets World, and Mickey Mouse classics :3
*More irrelevant babble*


----------



## Zaraf (Jun 19, 2012)

This reminds me of the awesome 90s when Saturday mornings would have cartoons on almost every channel.  Now you'll be lucky to find Saturday morning cartoons on 2 channels.  But at least we got Youtube now to watch all the awesome old cartoons.


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys watched the premiere of Gravity Fall on Disney Channel?







This show has potential!


----------



## Fellow (Jun 19, 2012)

PBS Kids


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2012)

CN Just because of Regular Show and Adventure Time.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 19, 2012)

Cartoon Network because I


----------



## Santee (Jun 19, 2012)

PBS kids then saturday morning fox, it was something like foxbox I don't know (it had kirby, yu-gi-oh, megaman)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2012)

Santee said:


> PBS kids then saturday morning fox, it was something like foxbox I don't know (it had kirby, yu-gi-oh, megaman)



I WANT MAH KIRBY BACK!!!


----------



## Yumi (Jun 19, 2012)

I will go for CN. i think we get different stuff in different countries, no?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 19, 2012)

Zaraf said:


> This reminds me of the awesome 90s when Saturday mornings would have cartoons on almost every channel.  Now you'll be lucky to find Saturday morning cartoons on 2 channels.  But at least we got Youtube now to watch all the awesome old cartoons.



That's what me and my friend do. Every saturday morning after work, we'll go and get high, and watch some Dragonball Z, some original Pokemon, Reboot, or whatever other cartoon we have. It's a great way to start off Saturday.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2012)

Cartoon Network has Adventure Time. Nickelodeon has Avatar.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 20, 2012)

It was cartoonnetwork then they cancelled toonami and brought this cn real bull shit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 20, 2012)

Nickelodeon only because it's airing Legend of Korra. Once the series ends so does my love for the network.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Cartoon Network has Adventure Time. Nickelodeon has Avatar.


dont forget regular show :0


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 30, 2012)

For me Cartoon Network is only good when it shows classic cartoons like Tom and Jerry, Pink Panther or any old WB cartoons.
Living in Asia and watch Disney Channel Asia is the worst thing ever. They used to be a great channel, but a lot of bullshit 've been shown for 2 years, like 3D amateur Asian cartoons or some crappy superheroes movies for under 3 ages.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2012)

Nickelodeon because...........

SPONGEBOB...................AND OTHER SICK SHOWS!


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> CN Just because of Regular Show and Adventure Time.


1.Adventure Time 
2.Regular Show 
3.Looney Toons new one and old one 
4.Tom and jerry 
5.The Amazing World of gumball 



xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Nickelodeon because...........
> 
> SPONGEBOB...................AND OTHER SICK SHOWS!


..........Im scared D:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 1, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Nickelodeon because...........
> 
> SPONGEBOB...................AND OTHER SICK SHOWS!


I hope to god you're joking.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2012)

I used to love Cartoon Network, but then their shows starting going down hill.
I never cared for Nickelodeon, there has always been shows on there that I liked, but I never overall l cared much for most of the shows on there.
Disney in the 90's > Modern Disney.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 5, 2012)

I loves Cartoon Networks and Disney Channel because...

Cartoon Networks haves a Tom and Jerry, Adventure Time, Oggy & Cockroaches, Transformers Prime etc...

Disney Channel haves a Boboiboy, Upin & Ipin, Mr Bean, Phineas & Ferb etc...


----------

